# White Rice Increases Risk of Type 2 Diabetes, Study Claims



## micropage7 (Mar 27, 2012)

The authors from the Harvard School of Public Health look at previous studies and evidence of the association between eating white rice and the risk of type 2 diabetes. Their study seeks to determine whether this risk is dependent on the amount of rice consumed and if the association is stronger for the Asian population, who tend to eat more white rice than the Western world.

The authors analysed the results of four studies: two in Asian countries (China and Japan) and two in Western countries (USA and Australia). All participants were diabetes free at study baseline.

White rice is the predominant type of rice eaten worldwide and has high GI values. High GI diets are associated with an increased risk of developing type 2 diabetes. The average amount of rice eaten varies widely between Western and Asian countries, with the Chinese population eating an average of four portions a day while those in the Western world eat less than five portions a week.

A significant trend was found in both Asian and Western countries with a stronger association found amongst women than men. The results also show that the more white rice eaten, the higher the risk of type 2 diabetes: the authors estimate that the risk of type 2 diabetes is increased by 10% with each increased serving of white rice (assuming 158g per serving).

White rice has a lower content of nutrients than brown rice including fibre, magnesium and vitamins, some of which are associated with a lower risk of type 2 diabetes. The authors report, therefore, that a high consumption of white rice may lead to increased risk because of the low intake of these nutrients.

In conclusion, the authors state that "higher white rice intake is associated with a significantly elevated risk of type 2 diabetes." This applies for both Asian and Western cultures, although due to findings suggesting that the more rice eaten the higher the risk, it is thought that Asian countries are at a higher risk. The authors recommend eating whole grains instead of refined carbohydrates such as white rice, which they hope will help slow down the global diabetes epidemic.

In an accompanying editorial, Dr Bruce Neal from the University of Sydney suggests that more, bigger studies are needed to substantiate the research hypothesis that white rice increases the chances of getting type 2 diabetes.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/03/120315225751.htm
or
http://www.bmj.com/content/344/bmj.e1454


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 27, 2012)

Trollin ma girlfriend about this, she loves rice. 


Thats what we do in my country. Troll. Alot.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> the authors estimate that the risk of type 2 diabetes is increased by 10% with each increased serving of white rice (assuming 158g per serving).



this can't be right

edit: ah, relative risk








> A total of 13 284 incident cases of type 2 diabetes were ascertained among 352 384 participants with follow-up periods ranging from 4 to 22 years.


 -> 3.77% of their participants had type 2 diabetes



> The pooled relative risk was 1.55 (95% confidence interval 1.20 to 2.01) comparing the highest with the lowest category of white rice intake in Asian populations, whereas the corresponding relative risk was 1.12 (0.94 to 1.33) in Western populations (P for interaction=0.038). In the total population, the dose-response meta-analysis indicated that for each serving per day increment of white rice intake, the relative risk of type 2 diabetes was 1.11 (1.08 to 1.14) (P for linear trend<0.001).



so the base chance of getting diabetes is like 1 in 30 persons (with no white rice). if you eat 400 g of white rice per day your chance goes up to 1 in 21. rather exercise and stop smoking to live longer (i smoke and don't exercise)


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 27, 2012)

i eat white rice twice a day. ive been doing that ever since i  started eating whole foods.
and my dad already has Diabetes.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2012)

how much do you eat? 150 to 200 grams ?


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 27, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> so the base chance of getting diabetes is like 1 in 30 persons (with no white rice). if you eat 400 g of white rice per day your chance goes up to 1 in 21. rather exercise and stop smoking to live longer (i smoke and don't exercise)



Yeah, that old chestnut.  If you have a 1/100 chance of getting disease A, doing something that doubles your risk of getting it makes it 2/100.

Thats health statistics for you (and I work in Health and Fitness).


----------



## Super XP (Mar 27, 2012)

White rice and white bread causes obesity which can lead to other health issues. The reason, your body automatically converts these white filthy foods into sugar which then is converted into Fat. The fun part is, this type of Fat is "Extremely" difficult for your body to use and/or remove. The cause for this is the refinement of sugar and the process being used to create white bread and rice. 

People stay away from these artificial white junk food. At the very least stick to Whole Wheat/Multigrain if you absolutely have to eat this stuff. Oh, pasta is just as bad, stick to the brown stuff.

Stick to SuPeR Grains.
Quinoa, Amaranth, Kamut, Chia, Teff, Spelt etc...


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 27, 2012)

Super XP said:


> White rice and white bread causes obesity which can lead to other health issues. The reason, your body automatically converts these white filthy foods into sugar which then is converted into Fat. The fun part is, this type of Fat is "Extremely" difficult for your body to use and/or remove. The cause for this is the refinement of sugar and the process being used to create white bread and rice.
> 
> People stay away from these artificial junk food.



They don't cause obesity per se.  Excess calories over that which each person requires causes obesity.  There's a tribe in the pacific somewhere that eat yams all day long (simplification of facts) but their chief is renowned by his 'fatness'.  My point is, too many calories cause obesity - not refined carbs.

Refined carbs do cause insulin spikes which as you have alluded to cause fatty deposition far more readily than complex or wholegrain carbs would.

However, immediately post exercise refined carbs are an excellent source of fuel as they will cause the insulin spike which is anabolic in nature and will help develop muscle and also refuel fatigued muscles by replenishing stored glycogen.

But yes, I wouldn't advise eating simple (or white, sugary) carbs outside of an exercise scenario.  Prolonged exposure to elevated insulin spikes can cause diabetes (type II) as the insulin response over time becomes desensitised.

Now I'm to work at my gym!


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 27, 2012)

my country is a rice eating nation as well, i guess were doomed '__'


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 27, 2012)

if white rice does that, then imagine what a soda does LOL.

Everything in moderation.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I still try not to touch refined food. The best source for cards whether they be complex or simplistic is best taken from whole foods.

Also yes I stand by the FACT White refined rice/bread turns to sugar in your body which then turns to fat. Of course lot's of exercise will help negate this peculiar side effect,but once this refined sugar turns to fat, good luck trying to burn it. It sticks to your gut like crazy glue.

People stick to wild brown rice and you'll be healthy and OK.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 27, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> how much do you eat? 150 to 200 grams ?



after cooking?

not even  its my staple diet! around twice the amount shown in the picture above.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh but High Fructose Corn Syrup which is practically in everything is perfectly fine for you.


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 27, 2012)

^^^ Bingo....

I'd rather take my chances with white rice.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 27, 2012)

I only eat white rice with sushi!


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 27, 2012)

Rice is served with almost every meal here in Singapore...


----------

